# Dudley's japanese groom..



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you think?!!

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...0264606259812_789494811_7252707_5090538_n.jpg
http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...0264605839812_789494811_7252699_2929865_n.jpg

Ok, he is still the same shaggy mutt really, be interesting to try though!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love it - please do it to my ruby?? X


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Think I like the other Dudley better lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny:laugh:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahahaha:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

google japanese poodle grooming and there are some amazing pictures!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow unreal! Some were cute but some out of this world


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Goodness me I thought you were joking, I didn't think it was him. I wonder how long it would last.

........ Oooo I love my Japanese boy


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Is he still talking to you?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love it!!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I better keep this photo hidden. Otherwise OH will want it!!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It would be criminal if you did that to Duldley He is far to handsome and masculine. Perfection can't be perfected


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you imagine the teasing that is done to their coat to look that poofy and round. I thought the first dog was a felted miniature

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Can you imagine the teasing that is done to their coat to look that poofy and round. I thought the first dog was a felted miniature
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Had to look felted miniatures up.. had never heard of them! Theres one half way down this page..
https://www.etsy.com/market/cockapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder how long it takes to achieve that look - I definitely prefer the 'dragged through a hedge backwards' look.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Goodness me I thought you were joking, I didn't think it was him. I wonder how long it would last.
> 
> ........ Oooo I love my Japanese boy





Peanut said:


> Is he still talking to you?


You guys do know its not really him don't you?!!




Marzi said:


> I wonder how long it takes to achieve that look - I definitely prefer the 'dragged through a hedge backwards' look.


Marzi what are you trying to say about my usual standard of grooming?!!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Nooooo Dudley I'm protesting on your behalf! No Japanese hair do please, he's perfect just the way he is 


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> Nooooo Dudley I'm protesting on your behalf! No Japanese hair do please, he's perfect just the way he is
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


Thanks, I see Seymour's coat is growing well now, are you going to let him have a full muzzle again? i'm guessing you will keep his coat a manageable length now?


----------

